# Oil Dipstick and Cover problems



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from the new October 2011 *GM Techlink* website:

1.4L and 1.8L Engine Oil Dipstick and Oil Fill Cap Installation - GM Techlink


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

lol.. how to properly put on an oil cap... /sigh


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...not fully "sealing" the gas cap used to cause similar problems with earlier GM cars.

...happened to my wife on her 2004 Pontiac Vibe.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i know my BMW would throw a code if you didn't get the gas cap on, there was a whole section in owners manual just over putting it on properly.. haha.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Makes sense. The PCV system runs on vacuum, so messing with it by misplacing the oil cap or dipstick will introduce air into the system. Unmetered air means poor fueling, making the car run poorly.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...not fully "sealing" the gas cap used to cause similar problems with earlier GM cars.
> 
> ...happened to my wife on her 2004 Pontiac Vibe.


Yes but we all know the "Pontiac Vibe" really isn't a GM car....It's a Toyota Matrix with the Pontiac Arrow on it and the name Vibe!!!:1poke:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Yes but we all know the "Pontiac Vibe" really isn't a GM car....It's a Toyota Matrix with the Pontiac Arrow on it and the name Vibe!!!:1poke:


Which is why it is a great car! I had a vibe that never saw the service dept the entire time I had it!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Which is why it is a great car! I had a vibe that never saw the service dept the entire time I had it!


I'm an anti-asian car guy:uhh: LOL
PS: answer your PM I sent about the crappy Pedders


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Never received a pm from u


----------

